# Vicious MIUI Gingerbread Link?



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey all,

So Droid vicious.com has been repossessed and the link for MIUI GB (last updated in May) is dead.

If anyone has this ROM, please reply, maybe we can get it up on dropbox.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So Droid vicious.com has been repossessed and the link for MIUI GB (last updated in May) is dead.
> 
> ...


I actually have a few different versions but I'm not sure if its cool to post w/o asking the dev 1st.

M.yA.nD.roid


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

Tried Rom Manger yet?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

The version in Rom manager isn't the most current AFAIK. If you're wondering about the 5-17 vicious MiUI build, romboy uploaded it to mediafire and posted a link to it that's still good on the second to last page of that thread









*Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


----------

